# North West Rep Position Annoucement & Clarification...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The 'situation' regarding the NW rep post is something which has gone on for a long time, but I am very pleased to say it is now at a point where we can move forward and give the NW members what they have been asking for.

The main problem which has caused the delay is actually down to a simple mis-understanding, which added to a lack of communication has escalated an issue further than it ever needed. I will be the first and last person to put his hands up and say that I should have got to the bottom of this much sooner. What I would like to avoid is a huge debate about who should have done what or who said this or that, and actually move forward knowing that should anything like this start to unfold again it will be resolved before it becomes an issue.

The simple fact is that when Paul (Redscouse) took up the post of Rep Secretary his enthusiasm, and direct approach, didn't sit well with a couple of the long standing club reps, one of these people being Dave G. Dave has been a member of the TTOC since it's conception in 2003 and was the NW rep for a large amount of that time. He has made just over 200 of the unique keyrings which have sold through the TTOC shop over the years generating proffit for the club, I can't imagine how much combined time that has taken up which he has given to the club. Along with organising some amazing cruises in the NW area and attendance at every TTOC national event and AGM he has put in a phaenominal amount of effort.

This is the main reason why I have not pushed to get this resolved sooner, I was hoping that Dave would take up the reigns of the rep post and continue from there. What I didn't know was that as part of a series of messages between Dave and Paul back in June, that Dave had efectively stood down from the rep post and had no intention of carrying on the role. Paul had taken what Dave said as more heat of the moment talk rather than an official resignation of the rep post. A few weeks later some of the committee members spoke to Dave in person and assumed things were smothed out, but being unaware of the previous PM's didn't go into discussion about him taking the rep job on again and thought he still was in that post.

So a combination of mis-interperated messages, ruffled feathers, wrong assumptions and 6 months of time passing by we end up here. One thing is for certain and that is Dave has not deserved the large ammount of posts badmouthing him in recent threads about this issue. As far as he was concerned he was no longer in post and hasn't spent time keeping an eye on this situation as it got more out of hand, time which he needed to spend concentrating on his personal life away from the club and forum. So for this I think a number of people owe him an apology, myself included for not taking this on and resolving it all sooner.

I think that sums it up as best I can. I'll leave this thread open for comments, I think the frustration has already been vented by everyone in the previous threads so I hope we don't need to cover it all again here.

Paul will be posting in the next couple of days to get the NW lot back in action finally.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello to everyone,

Can I just add that along with Nick and a few others I think we all would like to apologise to David and the North West guys for the confusion which has reigned over the last few weeks... lots of words have been said and lots of dummy's thrown out of prams so to speak so I think we all need to draw a line under this.

I for one am looking forward to taking the club forward in the NorthWest and I hope we get a new rep who is willing to put in as much effort to the role as David did during his tenure.

I would also like to offer Dave the opportunity to come along to any future meets on the pre-tense that all that has gone on this year will be put in the past, and I would personally be upset if people continued to bring the goings on up in the future.

Anyway thats too many serious words from me, so  :lol:  8) from now on [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm glad to see some progress and hope we can just simply move on for the sake of the Club and everyone involved.

That said, I don't think anyone actually gave Dave any stick. I think all anyone did was point out the obvious - that he hadn't been involved recently - and that was only to highlight a bit of a vacuum. Added to that I think many were aware that there were reasons why Dave had been absent, so there was nothing personal about it. I think all anyone wanted was to get to this stage where we can forsee having an active rep (whether it be Dave or somebody else), so now we are here then perhaps rather than talking about apologies being needed or anything else the best thing to do is simply to look forward.

So, as a priority, let's start talking about who the new rep will be.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice to see the situation has finally been sorted.

Agree completely with Mark's comment's so like the man say's.........lets look forward only.

So Les........ you up for the job now its officially vacant?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Jon I thought you would be up for it... we will be asking people to stand up and offer to do the job.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Paul, sorry mate......not enough hours in the day for me at the moment with running my own business, getting out of the recession and as you know having a 3 year old!!!

Would defo suit a nice retired chappy with bags of enthusiasm.............now who could that be :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Joe


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, what is the process? Do the membership get a say in this or is it an appointment by committee?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I think this is going to be the plan

1. People offer themselves for sacrifice
2. we allow the populous as a whole to nominate. I am yet to think of a way to do this.
3. we then ignore you and install a despot as your leader.
4. The world end will be nigh

realistically though we will probably just do the first 2...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Post will be up within 24 hours, hopefully sooner, so please bare with me... thanks 

Paul


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You could use the forum anonymous poll function. You just need a list of names to start it off.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

John-H said:


> You could use the forum anonymous poll function. You just need a list of names to start it off.


only thing about that is that anyone can vote then... not sure that's the best idea, I think it should only be the members of the TTOC allowed to vote.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

jammyd said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > You could use the forum anonymous poll function. You just need a list of names to start it off.
> ...


That's true - we could check IPs but that's too difficult :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

What about voting by email - similar to what was done for the AGM?

You could post up asking people to ensure that their email address was up-to-date on their club membership...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

or why could we not make it simple... my ttoc membership number is xxxxx and i would like to nominate xxxxxxxxx put up post for the vacancy so on the same post anybody who would like to be nominated can put there name forward, but put a finishing date up, count all the votes for the people who put there name forward, highest number of votes gets the job..also keep everything in the open so there is no :roll: questionable person getting the job on the here say that they got the most votes... and put a closing date so it will not go on for weeks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> or why could we not make it simple... my ttoc membership number is xxxxx and i would like to nominate xxxxxxxxx put up post for the vacancy so on the same post anybody who would like to be nominated can put there name forward, but put a finishing date up, count all the votes for the people who put there name forward, highest number of votes gets the job..also keep everything in the open so there is no :roll: questionable person getting the job on the here say that they got the most votes... and put a closing date so it will not go on for weeks


Was that you putting your name forward ? :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

in fact ignore my previous post, i have just trawled through many many pages on this site regarding reps, and bugger me if i cant find a single page or post where it was left to a vote to be appointed an area rep... so Paul redscouse gets my vote where the person who would like to become rep should get in contact with him...and the decision is up to him..no committee no votes, his decision..... easy 8)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I think Syd is right - I don't think anyone is all that concerned about having a vote. Just appoint Les and let's get on with it.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Couldnt have said it better myself Mark


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Well it does seem like i've missed a significant progression, and i thank all the commity members of the TTOC for the reslove of the situation. and YES IT'S TIME TO MOVE FORWARD !!! on a brighter note i do hope dave does come down to a meet when personal commitments allow.. i'd be the first to buy the guy a drink [smiley=cheers.gif]

As for the rep position... :? well i think it really has got to be a no brainer... and i think any NW member would feel guilty putting their name forward after everything les has done for the NW members, be it meets, group buys or his general witty banter, and in fairness he has alot more time and devotion than i could ever give to the role, so for me it'll have to be les..

c'mon les there's a vacancy now, approach paul and ask for appointment matey !!! (i won't fit your boost gage till ya do :lol: )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you but I don't live in the NW and I don't need a boost guage as I have a man's engine :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

so whats the latest? who's having the position?


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, Les gets my vote. He's been TTOC champion of the northwest for the year i have been reading the forums, and turning up to a few of the events. Hope to be available for more in 2010. Cya all soon. Good Luck Les assuming ya want the post :wink:


----------

